# so...



## 303villain (Nov 18, 2005)

where/when is the next meetup???


----------



## JonMikal (Nov 18, 2005)

your house...tonight. be ready...you'll hear the stampede a few blocks away


----------



## 303villain (Nov 19, 2005)

oh man, its a good thing theres a bunch of empty rooms on my floor for all you camera wielding maniacs!


----------

